# Lead anchors for j-box



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not a toggle bolt?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If it's just a j-box with no device, I'd use a couple metal zip-its and call it a day.

-John


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

toggle bolts, plastic anchors, "toggler" bolts, zip its, but not lead anchors.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HD sells them


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> HD sells them


Won't that automatically make them 'hack' ? :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Saloomen said:


> What do you guys think about lead anchors on dry wall for j-box support instead of a stud?


Lead anchors...NO!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Won't that automatically make them 'hack' ?


probably :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Won't that automatically make them 'hack' ? :laughing:



Obviously! :yes:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Aren't lead anchors only for concrete/masonry?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Whats wrong with pig****s (easy anchors)?











What is wrong with the word pigdix? (mispelled to get a proper answer....


----------



## Saloomen (Jun 23, 2011)

That's what i want to use ,aren't those lead? or are they zinc?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Saloomen said:


> That's what i want to use ,aren't those lead? or are they zinc?


 All I know is they ain't lead. Lead anchor:









Zip-It anchor:








Any questions?

-John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bubble gum works nice too.....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Won't that automatically make them 'hack' ? :laughing:


YES...wake the hell up


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> What is wrong with the word pigdix? (mispelled to get a proper answer....


Seems the word 'dîck' is obscene here.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Seems the word 'dîck' is obscene here.


But it's okay to have a "cut splice" in a rope, or tie a rope to a "bullprick"? 

Didn't know the moderators had it so hard for Richard Nixon (tricky D!k)....

Just looking for a little clarity. That is all


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> But it's okay to have a "cut splice" in a rope, or tie a rope to a "bullprick"?
> 
> Didn't know the moderators had it so hard for Richard Nixon (tricky D!k)....
> 
> Just looking for a little clarity. That is all



Makes talking about _Dîcks Sporting Goods_ rather difficult.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*slang*

Had one of my guys today say pass me the donkey dik. I said what? He said the duct seal. Never heard that before.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Had one of my guys today say pass me the donkey dik. I said what? He said the duct seal. Never heard that before.


I've only used "donkey diik" to refer to 4/0 SE cable.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lead anchors would spin in the drywall as you tightened the screw.. so you would just be spinning your wheels.. 

See post #11.. those come in plastic also.. rated for either 35 lbs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Saloomen said:


> That's what i want to use ,aren't those lead? or are they zinc?


They got em in plastic too. I save the lead ones for the high payers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

These work good...:thumbup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

"Zip its" as you are referring to are great. We use the zinc ones, referee to simply as Sheetrock anchors. Have also heard the term corkscrew.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> These work good...:thumbup:


 That's old school, still remember the need for the 14 x 1 1/4 fender washer when used on a EMT strap.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> That's old school, still remember the need for the 14 x 1 1/4 fender washer when used on a EMT strap.


At least i buy the ones that have phillips heads instead of the slotted ones, man i hate those...


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

definitely just use some pig ****s or toggles


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

steelersman said:


> I've only used "donkey diik" to refer to 4/0 SE cable.....


 Automated gravel stackers have a sensor that hangs down about four feet from the end of it. It's a tilt sensor.. when it drags in the gravel then the stacker raises to stack higher. Anyway, it's referred to by many as a 'donkey dìck'.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Lead anchors would spin in the drywall as you tightened the screw.. so you would just be spinning your wheels..
> 
> See post #11.. those come in plastic also.. rated for either 35 lbs.


 I find the use of the zinc and plastic ones of those to be fraught with peril. They go into the drywall just fine, but if I put a screw into it it spins in the drywall and makes a heck of a mess.
I've started using teck screws








instead of regular 'wood-screw' type ones so that they won't put as much torque on the fastener. Works much better, but still a bit worrisome.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a tip that has worked well for me.

If you want to mount something fairly heavy on a metal stud wall, you can take a 1/4" drill bit and drill through the drywall and the face of the metal stud.

Now you can run this type of EZ-Anchor into the stud.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I can honestly say I have never used one of these EZ anchor things, looks lame.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Just a tip that has worked well for me.
> 
> If you want to mount something fairly heavy on a metal stud wall, you can take a 1/4" drill bit and drill through the drywall and the face of the metal stud.
> 
> Now you can run this type of EZ-Anchor into the stud.


Or you can use your round Phillips head screwdriver and use it to make the hole..

It does a nice job if you turn in with very light pressure...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I can honestly say I have never used one of these EZ anchor things, looks lame.


I put one is a scrap piece of drywall and tried to pull it out..

It came out, but with a hand sized chunk around it.. they work really well.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Or you can use your round Phillips head screwdriver and use it to make the hole..
> 
> It does a nice job if you turn in with very light pressure...


 It must take a while to push that screwdriver through that metal stud. How fast do you spin it? :jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Or you can use your round Phillips head screwdriver and use it to make the hole..
> 
> It does a nice job if you turn in with very light pressure...


Say what?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I can honestly say I have never used one of these EZ anchor things, looks lame.


Really?

They work very well for certain things. 



Anyone using Hilti 'Togglers'? They are the balls for some things, very strong.












http://www.us.hilti.com/data/techlib/docs/installation instructions/anchors/TogglerBolt.pdf


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Really?
> 
> They work very well for certain things.
> 
> ...



A maintenance guy turned me on to those. He gave me a few boxes so I dont know what they cost but they blow away standard toggle bolts. Nothing like a reusable toggle and a small hole.

I use them for hanging heavy objects on metal studs


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Really?


Yeah, my usual go to anchor for hollow wall stuff has been those expanding ones I posted up there ^ a ways. Sometimes toggles, including those hilti's.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> A maintenance guy turned me on to those. He gave me a few boxes so I dont know what they cost but they blow away standard toggle bolts. Nothing like a reusable toggle and a small hole.



I saw a cabinet installer with them and he gave me some, I was sold on them after that.



> I use them for hanging heavy objects on metal studs



Same here, you can't beat them for doing that.


----------



## ry24000 (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 on the easy anchors. -1 on the Lead anchors!!!!




Rockyd said:


> Whats wrong with pig****s (easy anchors)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ry24000 (Jun 30, 2011)

If your going to take the time to pre drill why not just use TEK screws and save a step?




BBQ said:


> Just a tip that has worked well for me.
> 
> If you want to mount something fairly heavy on a metal stud wall, you can take a 1/4" drill bit and drill through the drywall and the face of the metal stud.
> 
> Now you can run this type of EZ-Anchor into the stud.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Say what?


My Craftsman Philip's head screwdrive has a 1/4" round shank..

I use it to make the holes for the zip anchors you posted..

Yes.. a drill bit works.. but it is another tool you need to carry with you..

The screwdriver is already in my tool pouch.. :thumbsup:

Try it sometime before telling me it is just another dumb idea.. :laughing:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> Try it sometime before telling me it is just another dumb idea.. :laughing:



He was talking about drilling a quarter inch hole INTO THE STUD. That's why we're thinking that a screwdriver is a dumb idea.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> He was talking about drilling a quarter inch hole INTO THE STUD. That's why we're thinking that a screwdriver is a dumb idea.


I missed that part about_ into_ a metal stud..


----------



## ry24000 (Jun 30, 2011)

B4T said:


> My Craftsman Philip's head screwdrive has a 1/4" round shank..
> 
> I use it to make the holes for the zip anchors you posted..
> 
> ...



Yeah I use my screw driver shank too. Perfect 1/4" hole, but it ain't going thru no metal stud.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ry24000 said:


> If your going to take the time to pre drill why not just use TEK screws and save a step?


 Without trying it, I agree, but you can yank a tek screw through a stud pretty easy. If those actually thread in, you ain't pulling something like that out. 

But if I needed that much strength, I'd probably just shoot a 1/2" hole and use a toggle.

-John


----------

